# Advice on Columbia College Chicago : MFA /Video



## Regs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am admitted to CCC for Screen Directing with Follett Graduate Merit Award.This college was not my top option but they accepted me without an interview and gave me a scholarship.To be frank it was a pleasant surprise.My application was rejected by FSU so was really disappointed it was then I received CCC's mail.  

I am not sure if I should go to the school. Is there anyone who have some knowledge regarding CCC and how good its program is?

I am planning to apply to USC,Chapman and NFTS but not sure I will ever make it.

Thanks,
Reghu


----------



## nintr (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi!

I got a letter in the mail today as well saying I got into CCC. I have an interview at CalArts this Friday, and I have not heard from all the other shcools I have applied to yet...still waiting! Not sure what I should do...I do want to visit the campus and go to the admitted students day at CCC so I can get a better feel for the program...

Congrats on the Merit Award Regs!


----------



## Regs (Feb 28, 2012)

Thnx nintr and Best of luck for Calarts!!

I was hoping anyone from CCC or who have knowledge of CCC program could provide some info regarding how good the program is.
I have seen few negative comments in web but they are very old.


----------



## kec (Mar 1, 2012)

I, too, was accepted to CCC and would like more information on the program. I am visiting Chicago in several weeks so maybe I will find out something then. I will post my findings on here if anyone is interested.


----------



## clagueux (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! I hope it's alright that I weigh in here. I'm Cate Lagueux, the Director of Graduate Admissions at Columbia College Chicago, and I want to make sure that you have all the information you need about our graduate Film programs! You're welcome to contact me directly, and you can also email our Graduate Student Ambassador, Bubba Murray, at film.mfa[at]colum.edu. I hope to meet you all soon!


----------



## Miriam (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all! I also got accepted into the program... already confirmed my acceptance, very excited. Anyone planning on attending the Admitted Student Day? Not sure if I'm going to be able to swing it with work, but we'll see.


----------



## Regs (Mar 6, 2012)

@All Glad to meet people who made it to CCC.
Hope to meet all of guys at the Admitted Student Day Event.

Really excited to meet fellow film makers. Never got a chance to hang out with such a group of like minded people.

Just got a mail mentioning that John Sayles will be present for the event.Tats really awesome!! 
I will be there for sure.Can't afford to miss meeting him.  

@Miriam Congrats!

@Cate Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## Miriam (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, just read about Sayles too. I'll need to find a way to set that time aside. For once in my life, I need to be around people who love film as much as I do.... I lived in Southern California for 22 years of my life, about 30 minutes out from Hollywood, and even then I didn't know a single person who was as much as a film nerd as I am. BOOOO 

Thanks, Regs! Congrats to you too !


----------



## kec (Mar 9, 2012)

I will be attending the Admitted Student Day. I am looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------

